
Peter Thiel Can Avoid Gawker Probe, Promises Not to Buy Assets - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-25/peter-thiel-can-avoid-gawker-probe-promises-not-to-buy-assets
======
dylanhassinger
Peter Thiel sucks. He bullies the free press, subsidizes disinformation
campaigns, and presided over Facebook giving a boost to the very campaign he
was a part of. Fuck that shit

~~~
Thetawaves
Have people already forgotten what a hopeless shit-hole Gawker was? The courts
seem to have agreed.

